# Police-Raid Bunnies at PAWS: RESOLVED



## MiaP (Feb 6, 2008)

Once again, I tempted the fates by feeling a moment of relief on Sunday when I heard from another bunny volunteer that the rabbit room at PAWS was empty--every rabbit was adopted or safe in foster care.

Two bunnies were surrendered at the shelter later that same day... and then...

I was at the shelter tonight trying to get photos of some urgent dogs, when I spotted a bunny in a transport-carrier in the truck-unloading area.

I went to look at the bunny and saw that there were actually two carts of bunnies--sixteen rabbits in all.

They were confiscated at a raid of a cockfighting ring in the city. 

Oddly, many of the bunnies appear to be in excellent shape--chubby, plush, and clean--while others are emaciated, stunted, and have their fur nibbled off.

I am contacting every potential foster home and rescue I can think of. Our shelter does NOT have the ability to care for 18+ bunnies on a daily basis. And the stunted babies and juveniles need more specialized care and observation than we can provide.

Here are photos:

A nice chubby girl:







A stunted and nibbled baby:






Another baby, stunted looking and with extraordinarily large ears:






Skinny and dirty, yet laying comfortably within moments of being unboxed after who knows how long in the truck:






No idea on the sexes until tomorrow, and of course, they were transported in groups regardless of sex, so every female could be pregnant.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, gosh... Is there anything people who live far from Pennsylvania can do? :? Poor bunnies!! And do you think it's a coincidence that all the ones in the photos have the same color fur and markings?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2008)

What a sad story  I wonder what they were planning on using them for?

They look like broken chinchilla Satins. 

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2008)

They use them as training animals with the roosters. Rabbits will "fight" the rooster but are less likely to hurt the bird.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They use them as training animals with the roosters. Rabbits will "fight" the rooster but are less likely to hurt the bird.


WOW. I wouldn't have believed that till this week.

Faith (our 6 month old cat) snuck into our bedroom and into Harley's pen. He does NOT like having anyone in his pen and Art walked in to find that Harley had her flipped on her back and would not let her up. 

There were no teeth marks at all - our door is now closed 24/7 AND we're in the process of making a top for Harley's pen so that doesn't happen again.

My point? I can now believe that a rabbit would fight back...

Peg


----------



## 76white02 (Feb 6, 2008)

i wish i could have one, thats so sad.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

Argh, that is horrible!

I hope you find the amazing foster homes that these rabbits truly deserve. And I hope karma gets the jerks who intended to inflict pain upon these innocent lives real good.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 6, 2008)

Aww poor things. 

That little one in the second picture has the sweetest face!

I hope they all find good homes!


----------



## MiaP (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, all. 

Today's update: the two babies who were in the worst shape went to rescue this morning before I even got to the shelter.

There are 9 females and 5 males left. Eight of them are in perfect condition and ready for adoption, and 6 were in bad shape and need foster care--mostly juveniles.

My friend and I each took one who were flat and not eating. So, four remain at the shelter and I am searching for good foster homes.

I'll post photos of my new foster later-- she looks bad but I am hopeful.


----------



## Haley (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, this just breaks my heart. I'll ask around. Did anyone call all the rabbit rescues in PA?


----------



## MiaP (Feb 7, 2008)

I am working on contacting them. I know they tend to be full, but we have to try!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

Peg, there are people who are deathly afraid of rabbits! They are scared that they will scratch, attack, bite, kick, etc. They will if they are threatened and the rabbits used in cock-fighting training have been threatened all their lives. probably use of food that they have to fight the chickens for and such.

My hope is that these rabbits will be so grateful for their new homes and the love/feed/shelter that they will relax and become very sweet pets.


----------



## MiaP (Feb 7, 2008)

Right now, it seems to be half and half--the buns in good shape are calm and inquisitive. The starved buns are skittish and depressed. I am going to go check on them today because I don't think the shelter's care will be enough for the juveniles as depressed as they seem. The one I brought home, who we call Rose, is eating well as of this morning, but is still incredibly dirty and disheveled. Too skittish to brush, and also too thin. I know I won't relax about her until she grooms herself nicely.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

the depressed ones should get a quiet place with warm snuggly blankies if they can have them.

oatsies will help add a bit of weight but not too many. 

poor babies. I wish I could just hold them and pet them so they know it's ok...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh and I cannot actually say what I'd like to do to the pieces of filth that did this to those rabbits.

:X


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there anything we can do to help, aside from not being closer to allow a foster space? 

'Tis heartwrenching to see this, yet their new pathway to a loving home can begin.
THANK GOODNESS SOMEBODY STEPPED IN!!!! Mia- and Haley and everybody on the rescue case, :hug1

The world needs a lot more compassionate humans vs. fight-oriented, animal cruelty mentalities.

Please keep us posted. This is a thread I'll routinely check. Didn't know that either, pamnock and Bo B Bunny, about the rooster sport...:X

MiaP: head pets to all from afar, Julie & kinship/rescued gang


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2008)

MiaP, I crossposted this on Bunderground and a girl I know, Leila wants to help. Did she get ahold of you?

I think our bunny Angel on the east coast, Charlotte, said she would take a few as well.


----------



## MiaP (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to be so long in following up. We have truly been overwhelmed by the kindness of the responses we got from Leila, Les Lapins Rescue, Luv N Bunns rescue, and the Rabbit Habit, as well as individuals who heard about the situation from others. Leila was very patient with the fact that I was learning as I went about how to do rescue transfers, and kindly made multiple trips to get so many rabbits out.

I am thrilled to report that all of the bunnies survived, and all but three rabbits from the raid went to wonderful rescues. One of the underweight and barbered albino girls, Gwendolyn, is in foster care with my friend who plans to adopt her if all goes well between Gwen and her bunny Cadbury.

The other two still at the shelter, Dimples and Clover,are very healthy and relaxed young males, one has an adopter lined up for this week, and the other has a foster home he may likely go to this weekend as well.

I visited both the Rabbit Habit and Luv N Bunns and was inspired by the care and understanding the ladies had for bunnies. I learned a lot that I hope to put to use in helping my own rabbits have more fun.

All told, I think we acheived the best-case scenario ending for these rabbits, and we owe it all to the wonderful and dedicated Bunderground and rescue organizations. Big applause for their generosity and patience in dealing with our city shelter!


----------



## pla725 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great effort. I'm glad that they all found good foster or forever homes.


----------



## MiaP (Mar 13, 2008)

Just wanted to report that the last of the police-raid bunnies went into foster care yesterday, and I continue to be overwhelmed by all the support we've been given in helping these rabbits.

It is so easy to feel overwhelmed, sometimes, but knowing that other people care,too, really does make it easier.

Not to tempt the cruel fates, but as of last night, there were only two bunnies in the shelter, and they have been there less than a week.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 22, 2008)

Should this be marked as resolved, as far as the foster needs go?


----------



## MiaP (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, yes. All of the police raid bunnies are out. Thank you.

I will start another thread about the fact that we got in eight rabbits this week :X


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2008)

Im so happy to hear all of these bunnies have been placed in at least temporary homes. I know how you feel-its all so overwhelming sometimes, especially when youre dealing with so many bunnies at once.

You did a great thing for these bunnies- getting the word out and making sure they were properly cared for. The world needs more people like you.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't imagine someone treating animals like that. I hope they all find amazing homes!


----------

